# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2017



## PCGH_Carsten (30. März 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. April 2017 am Kiosk und ab 31.03. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 05/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<

Noch einmal: Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. April 2017)

Ich komm über den computec-shop nicht an das neue Heft. Ist das normal, dass es da immer noch nicht zum Download bereitsteht?


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (1. April 2017)

Vielleicht gerät das Prinzips des notwendigen Einfrierens von Erkenntnisständen für eine Printausgabe angesichts der dynamischen Entwicklungen bei dem Thema "Ryzen" gerade an seine Grenzen?


----------



## NBLamberg (1. April 2017)

Das finde ich jetzt aber nicht nett und werte das mal als Aprilscherz. Wie kann denn der digitale Tag in der Vergangenheit liegen, wenn der Artikel gerade vor 45 Minuten online gestellt wurde? Ich habe mich so auf den Ryzen Artikel gefreut und das obwohl ich schon einen 1700 besitze und ich gerade hier schreibe damit.


----------



## dwolf74 (1. April 2017)

Hallo  

leider komme ich wieder nicht an die Digitale Ausgabe.
War beim letzten Mal (4/2017) leider auch so.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. April 2017)

Ich hab auch immer diese Login Probleme.  Wenn ich die App starte bin ich scheinbar eingeloggt. Kann aber leider nicht die neuste Ausgabe komplett runterladen. Kann nur 5 Seiten oder so lesen. Dieses Probelesen halt. Aber ich habe ein Digitalabo + Printabo!

Wenn ich mich dann auslogge und wieder einloggen will, soll das Passwort falsch sein. Es ist aber definitiv NICHT falsch. Schon 2 mal geändert. Ohne Erfolg.

Tolle App...schon seit Ewigkeiten wird dieser "Bug" nicht gefixt. Da bezahlt man schon und bekommt nichts




Davon abgesehen: Mich wundert doch sehr die Aussage des Herrn Stöwer auf der Letzten Heftseite. Ihm sind es nicht genug Tests bezüglich des Ryzen 1700. Dabei habt ihr in der Ausgabe ja den 1700er getestet. Insgesamt hat ja alles 32 Seiten. 
Wie kommt dann der Herr Stöwer dazu zu sagen, dass er auf weitere Test wartet? Ist der Artikel über alle aktuellen Ryzen CPUs nicht schon Test genug? Hält er von den Test nicht?

Ist schon n bissl komisch^^


----------



## Salatsauce45 (2. April 2017)

Ich weis nicht ob hier über Rechtschreibfehler diskutiert wird, aber

Seite 18 (PDF): "5 Zwei Prozent mehr Leistung pro Takt will AMD aus Ryzen gegenüber Excavator herausgequetscht haben"

ist etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## marionege (2. April 2017)

Gleiches Problem, seit 31.03.17 digital verfügbar, kann über den Aboshop nicht geladen werden


----------



## Xaipe (2. April 2017)

Ich hatte mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber leider ist es wieder nur via DVD zu installieren und das trotz Registrierung. Die meisten PCs haben keine CD Laufwerke mehr. Und wenn ich sowieso mich registrieren muss und Teile des Spiels downloaden, warum muss ich dann noch eine CD einlegen... Könntet ihr eventuell darauf achten, dass man Spiele ins Heft packt, die man auf modernen Systemen auch noch installieren kann?


----------



## mini_ (2. April 2017)

Glücklicherweise war die Zustellung des neuen Hefts einmal wieder pünktlich. Die Artikel zum Ryzen und zur 1080Ti waren sehr interessant, insbesondere das Ryzen Special hätte ich schon einen Monat vorher gut gebrauchen können, wären mir dadurch doch einige Probleme beim Zusammenbau meines neuen Systems erspart geblieben.
Freue mich jetzt auf die nächste Ausgabe zum Thema 1080Ti Custom designs.

Übrigens: Auch mein neuer Rechner verfügt wieder über ein DVD-Laufwerk, da es, wie man sieht, immer noch genügend Anwendungen gibt, für deren Installation man eines benötigt.


----------



## Marcimoto (2. April 2017)

Xaipe schrieb:


> Die meisten PCs haben keine CD Laufwerke mehr.


 L
eichte Übertreibung..  für dich vielleicht ärgerlich, aber nur weil du kein Laufwerk mehr hast, bist du noch nicht gleich die Mehrheit. 
Komplett ohne Laufwerk ist bisher noch die absolute Minderheit unterwegs.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. April 2017)

Alleine die Star Trek: Armada Serie ist es wert ein Laufwerk immer drin zu haben, ich besitze von Teac sogar einen Blu-Ray-Brenner als Laufwerk


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. April 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob hier über Rechtschreibfehler diskutiert wird, aber
> 
> Seite 18 (PDF): "5 Zwei Prozent mehr Leistung pro Takt will AMD aus Ryzen gegenüber Excavator herausgequetscht haben"
> 
> ist etwas unglücklich formuliert.



Das Lektorakt bestand darauf... eigentlich stand da 52%. Und zwei Sekunden vor Heftschluss war die Diskussion darüber dann müßig. Aber: Ich stimme zu.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. April 2017)

In der Tabelle auf Seite 20 (Printausgabe) war der Fehlerteufel unterwegs !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es heißt ja: SMT an vs. aus (Gewinn). 

Wenn bei Lightroom  SMT an 119 Sekunden braucht und SMT aus "nur" 112 Sekunden, dann liegt der Gewinn nicht bei +6 % sondern -6 %. Bei den anderen Werten ist es umgekehrt.

PS: Wirklich gelungene 32 Seiten !


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. April 2017)

Xaipe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber leider ist es wieder nur via DVD zu installieren und das trotz Registrierung. Die meisten PCs haben keine CD Laufwerke mehr. Und wenn ich sowieso mich registrieren muss und Teile des Spiels downloaden, warum muss ich dann noch eine CD einlegen... Könntet ihr eventuell darauf achten, dass man Spiele ins Heft packt, die man auf modernen Systemen auch noch installieren kann?



Ich finde das auch unglücklich, aber bei Spielen mit Kalypso-Launcher ist das mit den uns auferlegten Lizenzbedingungen wohl nicht drin. Sorry.
Aber (eine der) die Vollversion(en) der kommenden Ausgabe (06/2017: Memoria) läuft wieder über Steam (einmaliger Key-Tausch via \codes bleibt aber). Dafür brauchst du dann kein optisches Laufwerk. Für alle Goodies kann ich das allerdings nicht versprechen.


----------



## Marcimoto (3. April 2017)

Wieso kann ich die Digital Ausgabe eigentlich nur via PayPal bezahlen? Warum nicht Giropay, Kreditkarte oder Paydirekt? So kann ich damit leider nichts anfangen und am Kiosk vor Ort gibt es leider immer nur die DVD Ausgabe...

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich komm über den computec-shop nicht an das neue Heft. Ist das normal, dass es da immer noch nicht zum Download bereitsteht?



Laut Kollege ist der Bug gefixed.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (3. April 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Laut Kollege ist der Bug gefixed.



Ich komme bis jetzt (11.17h) nicht an die digitale Ausgabe im Computec-Shop und hatte das auch bereits heute früh beim Kundenservice beanstandet.

Von "gefixt" kann also nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. April 2017)

Bei mir ist 04/17 auch immer noch die letzte Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2017)

Ich hake noch mal nach.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. April 2017)

Hab Heft


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (3. April 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hab Heft



Dito.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2017)

Das war wohl etwas gecached, das Ganze.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. April 2017)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Mich wundert doch sehr die Aussage des Herrn Stöwer auf der Letzten Heftseite. Ihm sind es nicht genug Tests bezüglich des Ryzen 1700. Dabei habt ihr in der Ausgabe ja den 1700er getestet. Insgesamt hat ja alles 32 Seiten.
> Wie kommt dann der Herr Stöwer dazu zu sagen, dass er auf weitere Test wartet? Ist der Artikel über alle aktuellen Ryzen CPUs nicht schon Test genug? Hält er von den Test nicht?
> 
> Ist schon n bissl komisch^^



Als Kollege Stöwer diese Zeilen schrieb, war das 32-Seiten-Special noch lange nicht druckreif. Um genau zu sein: Das ist überhaupt erst in den letzten Minuten finalisiert und der Gehäuse-Spiele-Maus-und-Tastatur-Onkel dürfte vor Redaktionsschluss auch dringenderes zu tun gehabt haben, als unfertige Rohentwürfe zu lesen.




mini_ schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise war die Zustellung des neuen Hefts einmal wieder pünktlich. Die Artikel zum Ryzen und zur 1080Ti waren sehr interessant, insbesondere das Ryzen Special hätte ich schon einen Monat vorher gut gebrauchen können, wären mir dadurch doch einige Probleme beim Zusammenbau meines neuen Systems erspart geblieben.
> Freue mich jetzt auf die nächste Ausgabe zum Thema 1080Ti Custom designs.
> 
> Übrigens: Auch mein neuer Rechner verfügt wieder über ein DVD-Laufwerk, da es, wie man sieht, immer noch genügend Anwendungen gibt, für deren Installation man eines benötigt.



Wir hätten die Testmuster auch gerne einen Monat früher gehabt . Aber wie im Editorial der 04/2017 geschildert, war das nicht möglich.

Bezüglich der Vollversionen ist die Leserschaft übrigens tief gespalten. Der eine Teil verabscheut DRM-Maßnahmen und erwartet die "volle Version" auf dem Heft-Datenträger, der andere (soweit ich es überblicke noch deutlich kleinere Teil) möchte am liebsten nur Keys für Online-Portale. Leider ist es beinahe unmöglich, beide Forderungen zu vereinen.


----------



## chivez (3. April 2017)

Hallo, ersteinmal finde ich das Ryzen-Special gut gelungen.
Auf Seite 45 bei den CPU-Kühlernist mir jedoch etwas aufgefallen.
Ihr schreibt, dass der Thermalright HR-02 AB WERK nicht kompatibel ist.
Thermalright schreibt auf der Homepage:



> Der Macho Rev. B wird mit einem Universal Montagekit ausgeliefert, das  alle aktuellen Intel - und AMD-Plattformen unterstützt (Intel  LGA775/1366/1156/1155/2011/1150/2011-3/1151 und AMD  AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2/FM2+). *Zudem verfügt der Kühler ab Werk über  Montagematerial für die neuen AM4 Ryzen Prozessoren von AMD.*


Also ist er doch schon kompatibel oder was meint Ihr? 

EDIT: Sogar mit Montageanleitung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. April 2017)

Thermalright hat die Produktion mittlerweile umgestellt, in den Lagern der Händler dürften aber oft noch alte Exemplare liegen. Im Gegensatz zu neuen Kühlerdesigns oder AM4-Sondereditionen ist der über zwei Jahre alte Macho Rev.B also nicht garantiert AM4-kompatibel und die große Zahl der bereits im Einsatz befindlichen Modelle muss sowieso nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. April 2017)

Thx Thorsten fuer die Erklärung 


Dann nochmal wegen der Probleme mit der App.

Ihr habt mit der App ja warscheinlich nichts zu tun, oder? Ist da irgendwas mit nem Update zu machen?

Habs jetzt schon oft gehört bzw gelesen, dass mehrere dieses Problem haben. 

Hast du/ihr mit dem Einloggen in der App oder dem lesen von Ausgaben Probleme? 

Die App zeigt mir fast immer nur die ersten Probeseiten an. Einloggen geht wie erwähnt nicht. Passwort hab ich schon 2 mal geändert.  Leider kein Login möglich. 

Ab und zu hilft es, wenn ich die App komplett deinstalliere und neu installiere. 

Gibts für die App bald n Update?


----------



## Marcimoto (3. April 2017)

So, ich habe das Heft jetzt auch. Zwar werde ich es mir in Zukunft nicht mehr digital zulegen (ich brauche einfach was haptisches in der Hand), aber viel seltsamer ist, dass ich Zugriff auf die PDF bekommen habe, obwohl ich den Bezahlvorgang wie gesagt nicht abschließen konnte 
Ich habe mich damit schon an Computec gewendet, bisher aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. 
Die Krone des Seltsamen ist aber, dass ich in meinem Computec Login nicht nur auf die Ausgabe 05/17 zugreifen kann, sondern auch auf die 04/17. Mit der hatte ich jetzt ja mal garnichts zu schaffen, besonders weil ich sie als Print zuhause liegen habe, aber okay... 

Irgendetwas scheint da gewaltig schief gelaufen zu sein 🤔

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. April 2017)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Thx Thorsten fuer die Erklärung
> 
> 
> Dann nochmal wegen der Probleme mit der App.
> ...



Zur App kann ich leider gar nichts sagen. Wie du richtig vermutest, gehört der Digital-Vertrieb zum System eines externen Dienstleisters. Und ich alter Dumphoner kenne die App nicht einmal von der Nutzerseite her 
Möglicherweise sind Feedback dazu hier besser aufgehoben:
PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt - Feedback-Thread


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. April 2017)

Die Ramtests zu Ryzen waren lehrreich... bisher war ich überzeugt, DDR4-3200 SR zu brauchen. Jetzt bin ich da wieder alles andere als sicher. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2017)

Muss ich kaufen  Die 32 Seiten über Ryzen alleine machen das Heft schon Empfehlenswet, darf ich fragen wie lange an diesen 32 Seiten gearbeitet wurde?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. April 2017)

... bis zur totalen Erschöpfung und maximaler Überziehung der Abgabe-Uhrzeit am Freitag, den 24.3.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. April 2017)

Das Special hat mehrere Redakteure mehrere Wochen beschäftigt, insofern ist ungefähr die Hälfte des Stunden-Budgets dort reingeflossen (und davon gewiss die meisten Überstunden). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2017)

Sehr schöner Ryzen Test, aber mir fehlen zwei kleine Dinge:
Ein Test der beigelegten Boxed-Kühler. Wenn man nicht vor hat zu übertakten, ist es durchaus sinnvoll zu wissen, ob man nach einem Alternativkühler Ausschau halten sollte.
B350 Boards: Ich hab sie bisher nur in der abgebildeten AMD-Grafik entdeckt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. April 2017)

B350-Boards folgen in der 06. Früher wäre ein Test weder zeitlich noch technisch möglich gewesen – selbst jetzt habe ich bei einigen Herstellern große Probleme, die gewünschten Testmuster zu erhalten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2017)

Asrock? Bestimmt Asrock. Die haben noch kein einziges µATX-Brett draußen. 
Und überhaupt. Noch keine einzige X370-µATX-Implementierung, von niemandem.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. April 2017)

Zum Heft: der Ryzen Test hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen!
Grundsätzlich auch der Artikel über das "Monitor-Tuning". Allerdings hatte ich mir hier noch mehr erhofft. In erster Linie die Möglichkeit der Übertaktung mitsamt eines How To's und den Auswirkungen habe ich sehr vermisst. Hier liegt ja gerade das Kernpotential beim Monitor Tuning, insbesondere bei 60Hz Modellen. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Asrock? Bestimmt Asrock. Die haben noch kein einziges µATX-Brett draußen.
> Und überhaupt. Noch keine einzige X370-µATX-Implementierung, von niemandem.


Doch die haben eins mit mATX  Mit einem X370 Chipsatz ahbe ich aber noch keins gesehen, da aber Ryzen noch recht jung ist würde ich einfach abwarten


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Doch die haben eins mit mATX  Mit einem X370 Chipsatz ahbe ich aber noch keins gesehen, da aber Ryzen noch recht jung ist würde ich einfach abwarten


Das ist genau wovon ich rede - das Teil ist angekündigt seit Tag 1. Und war noch nicht einmal lieferbar.


----------



## Scubaman (6. April 2017)

Danke für das Update zum Silent-PC Projekt! Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Doch die haben eins mit mATX  Mit einem X370 Chipsatz ahbe ich aber noch keins gesehen, da aber Ryzen noch recht jung ist würde ich einfach abwarten



Das AB350M Pro4 ist aber (leider, leider, leider) nicht lieferbar 
X370 würde ich im Micro-ATX-Format nur wenige erwarten. Dual-GPU-Option, zwei PCI-E-2.0-Lanes und zwei SATA-Anschlüsse zusätzlich kann man in dem kleinen Format sowieso kaum gebrauchen. Und sechs USB-3.0-Ports reichen bei einem geschickten Board-Design eigentlich auch aus.


----------



## JustBrainless (6. April 2017)

Scubaman schrieb:


> Danke für das Update zum Silent-PC Projekt! Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung!



Kann mich dem nur anschließen!


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2017)

Habe bis jetzt nicht viel im neuen Heft gelesen aber gerade beim Mainboardteil bei Ryzen und mich stört hier wie der Text über die Mainbaords angeordnet ist. Für mich etwas verwirrend weil ich über mehrere Seiten das ganze lesen mus ansatt auf 1-2 Seiten und auf den restlichen Seiten die Infos über die Mainboards.
Schade hat mein nicht jedes Board einzeln genauer unter die Lupe genommen sondern alle in einem Artikel zusammengefasst,  
Besonders über den Teil mit dem Asrock X370 Killer SLI habe ich mich gefreut weil es eines meiner Favoriten bei den X370 Boards ist, dann kam leider nur das was ich über das Board schon wusste.  

Ist nicht böse gemeint und nicht jedem gefällt es, aber wollte nur meinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt nicht viel im neuen Heft gelesen aber gerade beim Mainboardteil bei Ryzen und mich stört hier wie der Text über die Mainbaords angeordnet ist. Für mich etwas verwirrend weil ich über mehrere Seiten das ganze lesen mus ansatt auf 1-2 Seiten und auf den restlichen Seiten die Infos über die Mainboards.
> Schade hat mein nicht jedes Board einzeln genauer unter die Lupe genommen sondern alle in einem Artikel zusammengefasst,
> Besonders über den Teil mit dem Asrock X370 Killer SLI habe ich mich gefreut weil es eines meiner Favoriten bei den X370 Boards ist, dann kam leider nur das was ich über das Board schon wusste.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint und nicht jedem gefällt es, aber wollte nur meinen Senf dazu geben



Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann würdest du es übersichtlich finden wenn ich alle Aspekte eines Boards am Stück schildere und man dann zwischen fünf Seiten hin und her blättern muss, wenn man einen wichtigen Aspekt zwischen mehreren Boards vergleichen möchte?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. April 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann würdest du es übersichtlich finden wenn ich alle Aspekte eines Boards am Stück schildere und man dann zwischen fünf Seiten hin und her blättern muss, wenn man einen wichtigen Aspekt zwischen mehreren Boards vergleichen möchte?



Nein, denn eine ganze Seite mit allen wichtigen Fakten der ganzen Boards habt ihr auch gemacht  In der Tabelle kann ich es auch vergleichen, also der Text ist für mich shon etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2017)

ich würde die neue Ausgabe auch gern mal lesen; aber leider war sie bis heute nicht in der Post...passiert mir zum ersten Mal in 8Jahren als Abonnent...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2017)

Vedder73 schrieb:


> ich würde die neue Ausgabe auch gern mal lesen; aber leider war sie bis heute nicht in der Post...passiert mir zum ersten Mal in 8Jahren als Abonnent...



Einfach am Kiosk kaufen und das Heft das dann mt der Post kommt verschenken, wenn es dem anderen gefällt kannst ihm ja ein ABo anbieten


----------



## Jbfem (8. April 2017)

Vedder73 schrieb:


> ich würde die neue Ausgabe auch gern mal lesen; aber leider war sie bis heute nicht in der Post...passiert mir zum ersten Mal in 8Jahren als Abonnent...




Leider habe ich auch kein heft bis jetzt bekommen! Das ist allerdings schon das 2 mal !!!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nein, denn eine ganze Seite mit allen wichtigen Fakten der ganzen Boards habt ihr auch gemacht  In der Tabelle kann ich es auch vergleichen, also der Text ist für mich shon etwas verwirrend.



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt 
Aktuelles Konzept ist:
- Im Fließtext werden nacheinander verschiedene Aspekte von Mainboards angesprochen und in jedem Abschnitt werden alle Testteilnehmer unter dem jeweiligen Aspekt betrachtet.
- In den Extrakästen daneben werden die wichtigsten Merkmale für jeweils ein Board gesammelt präsentiert.
- In der Testtabelle findet man, wie üblich, alle Informationen auf möglichst kleinem Raum (was zwangsweise die Lesbarkeit einschränkt )

Was genau würdest du dir anders wünschen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2017)

Wuhuu, ASrock's µATX-B350er sind jetzt lieferbar - Test in nächster Ausgabe oder baldmöglichst online?


----------



## Gamer090 (9. April 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt
> Aktuelles Konzept ist:
> - Im Fließtext werden nacheinander verschiedene Aspekte von Mainboards angesprochen und in jedem Abschnitt werden alle Testteilnehmer unter dem jeweiligen Aspekt betrachtet.
> - In den Extrakästen daneben werden die wichtigsten Merkmale für jeweils ein Board gesammelt präsentiert.
> ...



Pro Seite ein Mainboard genauer präsentieren, also nicht den Text als Vergleich benutzen, weil zum Vergleichen habe ich die Testtabelle auf der nächsten Seite. Oben die kurze Zusammenfassung eines Mainboards bringen und unterhalb genauer erklären was Positiv und Negativ ist.

Hoffentlich habe ich dich nicht noch mehr verwirrt sonst lassen wir es einfach 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wuhuu, ASrock's µATX-B350er sind jetzt lieferbar - Test in nächster Ausgabe oder baldmöglichst online?



Stimme dir zu, dieser Test wird Pflicht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wuhuu, ASrock's µATX-B350er sind jetzt lieferbar - Test in nächster Ausgabe oder baldmöglichst online?



B350-Marktübersicht ist in Arbeit und ein AB350M Pro4 ist angefordert.
Aber ob es noch rechtzeitig eintrifft


----------



## Schrotti (15. April 2017)

Ich habe gerade mal gesucht aber die Ausgabe 05/2017 nicht finden können (schon wieder).

Alle Nase lang scheint jemand meine Ausgabe toll zu finden und klaut diese einfach.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. April 2017)

Ich möchte mich nochmal extra für den großen Ryzen Test bedanken. 
Meines Erachtens habt ihr mit der Entscheidung eure Kapaztität auf Ryzen zu konzentrieren alles richtig gemacht.
Ich habe lange nicht mehr so sehr auf einen CPU Test gewartet.
Im Speziellen möchte ich mich auch dafür bedanken, dass ältere CPUs im Leistungsvergleich mitaufgenommen wurden. 
Vor allem hat es mich gefreut, dass mein alter Phenom II X4 dabei war.
Da ist mir erst bewusst geworden wie weit abgeschlagen der inzwischen ist. 

Witzigerweise habe ich mich nun übergangsweise für einen FX Octacore (mein Phenom ist auf einem AM3+ Board gelaufen) und gegen den R5 1600  entschieden.
Im Idealfall warte ich auf Ryzen 2 und kann dann hoffentlich bei ausgereifteren Mainboards und günstigeren RAM Preisen zuschlagen.


----------



## clange (4. Mai 2017)

Ich möchte grds das Konzept der "PCGH-gelayouteten Werbung" kritisieren, was mich in dieser Ausgabe massiv gestört hatte und was ich stellvertretend hier tue ( falls es irgendwo anders besser reinpasse sollte, bitte ich den Post zu verschieben).

Insgesamt befinden sich in dem Heft 4 Anzeigen auf 5 Seiten, die in diesem Stil geschaltet sind:

S. 21 - Alienware (einseitig)
S. 29 - Ja für wen eigentlich? PCGH selbst? Scythe? (einseitig)
S. 64 u. 65 - Schenker (doppelseitig)
S. 85 - Alternate (einseitig) 

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass irgendwo in einer Ecke das Wort Anzeige steht, natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass man das auch teilweise aus den Formulierungen rauslesen kann. 

Nichtsdestotrotz übernimmt der Werbekunde das Layout und das Schriftbild, einschließlich der "Testtabelle". Dadurch suggeriert er eine gewisse Nähe bzgl der Produktgüte zur PCGH, die über das Werbetreiben als solches hinausgeht.

Ist eine solche "Werbung+" denn teurer? Ich jedenfalls würde mir die Einstellung einer solchen Advertisementpolitik wünschen.

Die PCGH sollte sowas nicht nötig haben.


----------

